# Giant in the Playground down?



## Rune (Apr 24, 2013)

For the last couple of days, the site has timed out whenever I've tried to go there.  Is anyone else having this problem?  I hate to think I'll miss the next Order of the Stick update!


----------



## darjr (Apr 24, 2013)

Times out for me


----------



## jeffh (Apr 24, 2013)

I haven't been able to access it for a few days either.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Apr 24, 2013)

I've had problems since yesterday


----------



## Thugorp (Apr 24, 2013)

Giant in the playground was the victim of a Distributed Denial of Service D.D.o.S. attack. The attack is over but it messed up an update. It should be back up and running in a couple of days.


----------



## darjr (Apr 24, 2013)

> Latest: DDoS is over, but it snarled up the server while it was being auto-updated and now it's offline. Repairs are commencing.




RichBurlew at twitter

Thanks [MENTION=81178]Thugorp[/MENTION]!


----------



## Dioltach (Apr 25, 2013)

The site is still down, but there's a new comic up: http://www.giantitp.com/Comics.html.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 25, 2013)

The new site is impressive. Clean, simple and easy to navigate.


----------



## Thugorp (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes The Giant should be proud.

Does anyone know why the sight was attacked?

The only thing I could think of is that some one is angry at their stupid forum policy about commenting on posts older than three weeks. Other than that the sight it an amazing service. Does any  one know what was up?


----------



## JediSoth (Apr 29, 2013)

If I had to guess (and that's all this is: baseless, curmudgeonly, cynical, speculation), I would say it was just some jerk with too much time on his/her hands thinking "I'll bet I can take down this website. Wee fun! Now I don't have to go outside into natural light!"


----------

